# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Read Any Good Non-Fiction Lately?

## Cindy Hamlin

I wanted to share 3 really good books I have read lately.  I recommend them highly.  I have never been a fan of fiction and prefer to read non-fiction.

Here are the latest I would recommend:

1.  Devil In The White City by Eric Larson (ISBN 0609608444)
This book is about the building of the Chicago World's Fair and a serial killer that was loose at the same time.  It is well written and tangles the two stories well.

2.  Isaac's Storm by Eric Larson (ISBN 0375409335)
This book is about the 1900 hurricane that devastated Galveston.  It is the largest loss of life in any one event in US history.  It is told through the perspective of the local weather forcaster.

3.  Love on Trial by Earl Lewis and Heidi Ardizzone (ISBN 0393050130)
It is about the annulment trail of the marriage of Leonard Rhinelander and Alice Jones.  It is well written and explores the racial divide that still affects our country.

----------


## Suzy W

Thanks for sharing Cindy, I'm always looking for something
new and different to read.  I may have to pick one of those up this weekend.



Suzy

----------


## Darris Chambless

I'm currently reading Grays Anatomy, Micro biology (food intoxications and food infections presently) and for a break in the technical stuff I'm reading Useful Idiots which I highly recommend and a book that Pete suggested by Ravi Zacharias called Can Man Live Without God?

While I recommend all of these books, for entertainment purposes I would say Useful Idiots is the most entertaining of the group.

Take care and we'll take all the rain you can send our way if it wouldn't be too much trouble ;) To get a basic idea of how bad the water situation is around here the average drought condition water grade level is 12 to 18 inches below grade (or below the surface) before you hit moisture in the soil. Currently we are at more than 3 feet below grade so we're at more than two times what would be considered drought conditions which hasn't happened in this area since the 1950's. Wells are going dry all around this area but then we are in a desert :)

Take care and take a look at the books when you get a chance.

Darris C.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

The book _Can Man Live Without God_, which Darris mentioned is a great read.

_Our Story_ by the Quecreek miners (I believe I spelled that correctly) was an interesting read that didn't take all that long.

The autobiography of Ulysses Grant is perhaps one of the most insightful biographies of all time (IMHO).  Also, as with most biographies, it gives one a unique look at an interesting period in history.  What intrigues me most is the fact that U.S. Grant only succeeded at two things in his entire life- being a general and writing about his life.  Other than that, he was a spectacular failure at everything he did (business, the Presidency, etc.).

Just to be contrary, I _have_ to throw a fictional work in here (but one that is so substantial in its content that it should satisfy the non-fiction fan).  C.S. Lewis authored a book called _The Screwtape Letters_.  In fact, here is a link to Amazon where you can purchase the book: *The Screwtape Letters* 

Here is a snippet from a review of the book...
Each letter is a masterpiece of reverse theology, giving the reader an inside look at the thinking and means of temptation. 
The most brilliant feature of The Screwtape Letters may be likening hell to a bureaucracy in which "everyone is perpetually concerned about his own dignity and advancement, where everyone has a grievance, and where everyone lives the deadly serious passions of envy, self-importance, and resentment." We all understand bureaucracies, be it the Department of Motor Vehicles, the IRS, or one of our own making. So we each understand the temptations that slowly lure us into hell. If you've never read Lewis, The Screwtape Letters is a great place to start. And if you know Lewis, but haven't read this, you've missed one of his core writings.

----------


## chm2023

Good fiction:  The Lovely Bones, The Dive from Clauson's Pier.  Non:  Salt, Nothing Like it in The World (this last out a couple of years, about the building of the trans-continental RR, very interesting stuff).  Also, ditto on Issac's Storm.

----------


## Steve Machol

I just finished _Lefties: The Origins & Consequences of Being Left-Handed_ by Jack Fincher.  I was expecting the litany of famous and infamous Lefties throughout history that is typical of books like this.  However I was pleasantly surprised to learn this was a very thoughtful and scholarly look at the origins or left-handedness with topcics ranging from the anthropological evidence of handeness (approximately 50-50 in Stone Age peoples), to evidience of _sidedness_ in molecular stuctures and indeed throughout chemistry and physics, and to recent studies indicating the existence of mirror image brain symmetries between human males and females.

As a Leftie myself I learned a lot of new information about my _condition_ and I recommend this book to anyone who is curious about this subject.  

Speaking of which, I've added a new poll based on a study in this book:

*Are you a Hooker?*

My next non-fiction book will be: _The Buddhist Handbook_ by John Snelling.

----------


## hcjilson

edited: I posted after reading through the thread without paying close attention to the title of the thread. Sorry about the fictional confusion! The following are fictional.


The Archer  and The Vagabond  by a fellow Cape Codder (formerly a Brit) Bernard Cornwell. These books are the first 2 of a 3 volume series about an longbowman Thomas of Hookton set in medievil times. It is a fascinating story of the quest for the Grail which takes place in England and France during the reign of Edward III. There is a particularly good account of the battle of Crecy. I am nearing the end of the Vagabond. The third volume will be published this fall. If you like good historical fiction this series is for you.

Note, the author is the same one who created the Sharpe's Rifles series set in the Napoleonic Wars.

hj

Steve, how long did it take you to learn to tie your shoes....and do you know why?

----------


## Steve Machol

> *hcjilson said:* Steve, how long did it take you to learn to tie your shoes....and do you know why?


I'll let you know when I finally learn! :D

Actually I don't remember having much difficulty learning to tie my shoes.  But maybe I've blacked this experience out.   :Eek:

----------


## optigoddess

Not too long ago, I read *Demon in the Freezer* by Richard Preston (of *The Hot Zone* fame.)  Mostly about small pox, biological warfare etc...it's chilling!  or .... as I like to call it ~ a real "creepy thriller" !!!   :Eek:  

Karen

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Egads, dare someone mention non-fiction TV in a thread originally pertaining to literature???

Anyway, I will...  One of the finest documentaries I have ever seen was _A Fighter Pilot's Story_.  My wife and I sat spellbound through the entire three hours as Quentin C. Aanerson took us through his time as a fighter pilot in WWII.  Capt. Aanerson served in all five campaigns, and took pictures through all of them.   He and his wife share their correspondence, mementos, photos, and some combat footage.  You see a picture of one of his tent mates as he describes in exacting detail exactly how he was shot down or crashed.  

Here is what appears to be a homemade website created by Capt. Aanerson: A Fighter Pilot's Story.  The documentary was simply unbelievable!

Shows like this re-confirm what I already believe.  That being, the generation that fought and survived WWII was simply the finest group of human beings that have walked this planet (surely the finest example of Russian, American, British, French- and in some respects- even German citizenship).

Did anyone else catch this program?  If so, any thoughts?

----------


## chm2023

Pete:  did not catch this.  I also have a keen interest in those times and people.  For a great non-fiction look at England civilian life during that time, rent Honor and Glory.

Great reads:  Churchill:  The Last Lion (my favorite of the Churchillian body of bios) and J.K.Goodwin's No Ordinary Time, a bio of Franklin and Eleanor Roosevelt (war years).  It makes you realize what we settle for now in our public figures, and what passes for character.

----------


## jediron

Right now I'm reading the book listed below:
In His Image (The Christ Clone Trilogy, Book 1) 
by James BeauSeigneur 

Also just finished: Armageddon
by Tim F. LaHaye, Jerry B. Jenkins 

Also the Twisted Cross about Adolf Hitler. Can't remember the author.

And the Bible.

:D :bbg:

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I know a lot of you have your hands full right now with Harry Potter (literally), but I recently started a new non-fiction book and wanted to share it.

_Midnight Dreary_  
_The Mysterious Death of Edgar Allan Poe_ 
by John Evangelist Walsh

I visited the Poe Museum here in Richmond (http://www.poemuseum.org/index.html) and bought the book there.  It is amazing to me that with all the changes in forensic science in the 150 years since his death nobody has thought to exhume him and solve it once and for all.  Anyway the book is a good read and I am half way through.  It is a must for all Poe fans.

----------


## chm2023

Just finished "Cod. A Biography of the Fish that Changed the World"--really fascinating.  Has anyone read the one (fiction) about a murder mystery associated with the works of Da Vinci?  Heard it was good.

----------


## Night Train

I just started "A History of Just about everything" by Bill Bryson. As usual. Bryson does not disappoint!

----------


## Steve Machol

I finished _The Buddhist Handbook_ by John Snelling a couple of weeks ago.  It started out okay but in the end there was far too little history of Buddhism and way too much 'Who's Who' in Buddhisn for my likeng.  Nonetheless it has spurred my interest and I think I'll read one or more of the Dalai Lama's books.

However for now I've gone back to fiction having finished both Harry Potter and the first book of the Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever trilogy.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

You are a fluke of the universe.
You have no right to be here.
And whether you can hear it or not
The universe is laughing behind your back. - Deteriorata (1972)


Interesting quote, Steve!

----------


## Steve Machol

Does anyone remember this parody of Desiderata?
---
You are a fluke
Of the universe.
You have no right to be here.....
Deteriorata! Deteriorata!

Go placidly
Amid the noise and waste.
And remember what comfort there may be
In owning a piece thereof.

Avoid quiet and passive persons
Unless you are in need of sleep.

Ro-tate your tires. 

Speak glowingly of those greater than yourself
And heed well their advice,
Even though they be turkeys.

Know what to kiss.....and when! 

Consider that two wrongs never make a right
But that THREE.........do.

Wherever possible, put people on hold.

Be comforted that in the face of all aridity and disillusionment
And despite the changing fortunes of time,
There is always a big future in computer main-te-nance.

Chorus 

You are a fluke
Of the universe.
You have no right to be here.
And whether you can hear it or not
The universe is laughing behind your back.

Remember the Pueblo.

Strive at all times to bend, fold, spindle and mu-ti-late.

Know yourself.
If you need help, call the FBI.

Exercise caution in your daily affairs,
Especially with those persons closest to you.
That lemon on your left, for instance.

Be assured that a walk through the ocean of most souls
Would scarcely get your feet wet.

Fall not in love therefore;
It will stick to your face.

Gracefully surrender the things of youth:
The birds, clean air, tuna, Taiwan
And let not the sands of time
Get in your lunch.

Hire people with hooks.

For a good time call 606-4311;
Ask for "Ken."

Take heart amid the deepening gloom
That your dog is finally getting enough cheese.

And reflect that whatever misfortune may be your lot
It could only be worse in Milwaukee.

Chorus 

You are a fluke
Of the universe.
You have no right to be here.
And whether you can hear it or not
The universe is laughing behind your back.

Therefore, make peace with your god
Whatever you conceive him to be---
Hairy thunderer, or cosmic muffin.

With all its hopes, dreams, promises and urban renewal
The world continues to deteriorate.

GIVE UP! 

Reprise 

You are a fluke
Of the universe.
You have no right to be here.
And whether you can hear it or not
The universe is laughing behind your back.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Performed by National Lampoon on "National Lampoon Radio Dinner," a 1972 recording by Blue Thumb Records. Lyrics by Tony Hendra.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> Be assured that a walk through the ocean of most souls
> Would scarcely get your feet wet.


That is great!  I love the Desiderata, but never heard of this one!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I had seen the movie, but now I am finally reading the book and it expands a lot on the movie.  I am truly enjoying it.

_Midnight In the Garden of Good and Evil
A Savannah Story
_ 
By John Berendt
ISBN 0679751521

----------


## hcjilson

Lone Star Justice- Utley is the author (first name forgotten)

A history of the Texas Rangers....from the beginning to about 1911. This is a scholarly work and the author tends to inundate the reader with footnotes. I haven't seen that many footnotes since my last term paper in 1965!:)

Its an amazing story from their origin, made necessary by frequent indian raids, to their participation in the Mexican American War, and on to the bad guys. The origin of the animosity between "texians and mexicans is chronicled extremely well and gives considerable insight to why it still exists today to some extent. The Rangers were not noted for their gentleness and massacre's were conducted by both sides.
A fascinating tale.

hj

----------


## chm2023

If you enjoy a good laugh, pick up any of David Sedaris' stuff:  Naked is the only title I can bring to mind.  But he is flat out the funniest writer on the scene today.  His essays are hysterical, though be forewarned some of his stuff is pretty blue.  And for fiction, my vote for the all time funniest book (ok 20th century) is "A Confederacy of Dunces" by John O'Toole.  If you've not read it, do yourself a favor and pick it up.  Just picked up the Da Vinci Code for vacation reading, hope it's good!!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I just finished another really good book:

_Under the Banner of Heaven-A Story of Violent Faith_ 
by Jon Krakauer
ISBN: 0-385-50951-0

It is a look at mormonism, plural marriages and a murder commited by some over-zealous fundamentalists.  It is a geat read and explains a lot about the Mormon faith.  From its beginning until the current day.

----------


## Steve Machol

After reading 7 fictions/fantasy books (Harry Potter and the two Thomas Covenant trilogies) I just finished reading David McCullough's excellent biography _John Adams_.

I have to admit I had never given our second President much thought prior to reading this.  However I can now see that he was arguably the most important single individual in both the decision to seek independence from England and the formation of the U.S. system of government.  

What I found extremely surprising was the less than noble character of Thomas Jefferson.  While John Adams was thoroughly honest in his dealings with people and institutions, Jefferson was much less so - often to the point of extreme hypocrisy.

Much of the book is taken from the thousands of letters written by John Adams, his equally remarkable and politically astute wife Abigail, and the noble-sounding Jefferson.  In fact, Abigail Adams emerges as one of the true treasures of U.S. history - easily matching in both word and quality of thought the brightest minds of the Founding Fathers.  My favorite was this clever and humorous exchange of letters between John and Abigail while Adams was in Philadelphia during the Second Continental Congress in 1776 (the one that wrote and signed the Declaration of Independence):

*Abigail Adams to John:*

_"Remembers all men would be tyrants if they could.  If particular care and attention is not paid to the ladies we are determined to foment a rebellion, and will not hold ourselves bound by any laws in which we have no voice or representation.

"That your sex are so naturally tyrannical is a truth so thoroughly established as to admit of no dispute, but such of your as wish to be happy willingly give up the harsh title of master for the more tender and endearing one of friend. Why then not put it out of the power of the vicious  and the lawless to use us with cruelty and indignity with impunity.  Men of sense in all ages abhor those customs which treat us only as vassals of your sex.  Regard us then as being placed by providence under your protection and in imitation of the Supreme Being make use of that power only for our happiness."_

*To which John replied:*

"_I cannot but laugh.  We have been told that our struggle loosened the bands of government everywhere; that children and apprentices were disobedient; that schools and colleges were grown turbulent; that Indians slighted their guardians and Negroes grew insolent to their masters. But your letter was the first intimation that another tribe more numerous and powerful than all the rest were grown discontented.  This is rather too coarse a compliment but you are so saucy, I won't blot it out.  

"Depend on it, we know better than to repeal our masculine systems.  Although they are in full force, you know they are little more than theory.  We dare not exert our power in its full latitude.  We are obliged to go fairly and softly, and rather than give up this, which would complete subject us to the despotism of the petticoat, I hope General Washington and all our brave heroes would fight."_

Abigail also exchanged frequent letters with some of the leading Revolutionary's and Founding Fathers, including letters to Jefferson calling to him task for his many hypocrisies.  

This biography is is definitely a must-read for anyone interested in the time and people of the American Revolution and the founding of our government.  It is very well written and provides glimpses into the leading characters of American history in their own words an the words on their contemporaries.

As a continuation of this period I'm now reading _Duel_  by Thomas Fleming.  While not written as well as _John Adams_, this book nonetheless gives a fascination insight to two of the most intriguing people in American history - Alexander Hamilton, the aid to General Washington who became the first Secretary of the Treasury, and Aaron Burr, a true Revolutionary War hero who became the country's first consummate politician and the third Vice President of the U.S.  This book explains the growing rivalry between these men that resulted in the famous duel in which Vice President Burr killed Hamilton.

----------


## Judy Canty

I  just finished "Marie Antoinette, The Journey" by Lady Antonia Fraser, an excellent work based on extensive research and "Mary Called Magdalene" by Margaret George, while an historical novel, the quality and quantity of her research is impressive.  I can recommend both books very highly.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

After reading 7 fictions/fantasy books (Harry Potter and the two Thomas Covenant trilogies) I just finished reading David McCullough's excellent biography John Adams.
Scary!  I was just looking at a biography of John Adams the other day...  The book I purchased instead has been immensely interesting, however- The 48 Laws of Power, by Robert Greene.  While some of the "Laws" go against my usual way of thinking (which means, of course, that I'm being stretched a bit- which is the sign of a great book), the really awesome thing is the historical examples the author provides throughout.  

For example, _#9 Win Through Your Actions, Never Through Argument_ contains this interesting example:



> In 1688, Sir Christopher Wren designed a magnificent town hall for the city of Westminster.  The mayor, however, was not satisfied- in fact, he was nervous.  He told Wren he was afraid the second floor was not secure, and that it could all come crashing down on his office on the first floor.  Wren, the consummate engineer, knew that these columns would serve no purpose, and that the mayor's fears were baseless.  But build them he did, and the mayor was grateful.  It was only years later that workmen on a high scaffold saw that the columns stopped just short of the ceiling!


Other "Laws" involve examples from the French aristocracy, ancient Greece, China, the Bible, etc.  For each "Law," the author supplies an historical example of the Law being followed- and a disasterous example of the Law being transgressed.  This has made for some extraordinary reading.

In addition, there are quotes concerning the subject of each "Law" provided in the columns in red type.  All in all, I have been captivated!  The challenge may be in not applying all of the "Laws."  For my meaning, let me just quote a portion of the Preface... _Deception is a developed art of civilization and the most potent weapon in the game of power._

Sadly enough, the author is able to provide copious examples to prove that this statement holds some truth- if little ethical merit.

Anyway, I'll get on with finishing (I'm on _#22 Use the Surrender Tactic- Turn Weakness into Power_), so that I can move on to Mr. Adam's biography!  Needless to say, I give The 48 Laws of Power two thumbs way, way up!!!

----------


## chm2023

If you've not read Gore Vidal's "Burr" it's well worth picking up, probably an interesting counter-point to the Fleming work.

----------


## Steve Machol

> *chm2023 said:* 
> If you've not read Gore Vidal's "Burr" it's well worth picking up, probably an interesting counter-point to the Fleming work.


I did read that, as well as the rest of Gore's historical novels.  _Burr_ and _Lincoln_ were both excellent.  The rest weren't quite up to those standards.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I am finishing up Patricia Cornwell's 
_Portrait of a Killer 
Jack the Ripper Case Closed_ and I have really enjoyed it.  It is interesting how far we have come in forensic science and she points out repeatedly the differences.  Jack was truly a killer before his time.  She made a convincing case for the man she suspects and it was compelling.  I recommend this to everyone, especially the "true crime" lovers.

----------


## Oha

"Galileos' Daughter" was a great read.

----------

